# Blue Competition AC1 SL LE



## Sneakbox22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Couldn't find many threads dedicated to Blue, so I decided to start my own that all Blue owners could post to! 

I jumped on Cyclesports amazing deal on this frameset! It's a Blue AC1 SL LE (limited edition #101). I will be posting progress on this as I build and as funds allow! Here are a couple pictures out of the box...other AC1 SL owners post up your bikes and experience with them!!!

I just ordered Zipp Vuka Sprint handlebars, that's going along with a Zipp SCSL beyond black stem. Boyd carbon tubulars (50mm) are coming as well!


----------



## Sneakbox22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the pics:


----------



## SlyCross01 (Nov 5, 2008)

You are going to enjoy your new ride. 

Here is a pic of my AC1 SL almost ready to roll back in Nov 12. Makes me smile every time I ride it.


----------



## clclstephen (Aug 5, 2008)

That paint scheme is nice. Keep the build pics coming.


----------

